# Your Metropolitan Area



## Illadelph (Dec 3, 2005)

I see alot of posts stating metropolitan areas of cities. Do you personally consistantly travel to parts of your Metro or not? EX: Miami to FT Lauderdale or Philadelphia to Cape May, NJ. What great locations do you have in your metropolitan area? What city do you go to often, how far is it from your city, etc..


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

NYC to Jersey city, Westchester.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

All the time, from Chicago to Naperville!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK's metropolitan area is supposed to be the Pearl River Delta which includes Macau, Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Dongguan.


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

I live in Seattle and get out to Bellevue, Tacoma or Everett several times a month. I go to Tacoma the most often, about 1/2 hour away. In Seattle we're balls-deep in "great locations" so I will let someone else go into that.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Hmm... well my metro is LA, but I rarely travel outside of OC, I don´t go to LA too often


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

PotatoGuy said:


> Hmm... well my metro is LA, but I rarely travel outside of OC, I don´t go to LA too often


Even if I lived in Orange County, I would still go to LA even during the weekends. I wouldn't mind living in Cerritoes but working in Century City 

Anyway, LA has a huge metro area. That includes Orange County, part of San Bernardino County and Ventura.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

No. *Hong Kong*'s metropolitan area does not include the Pearl River Delta. While there is a lot of business and leisure travel between Hong Kong and Guangdong province, the metropolitan areas are clearly defined and separated between the mainland and Hong Kong under the 'One Country Two Systems' doctrine adopted after the handover.










Hong Kong and Macau are separately-governed special administrative areas. Zhuhai and Shenzhen are SEZ (special economic zones), while Guangzhou is a separate city altogether.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I rarely leave Wayne County, but when I do I most often visit Monroe County. The only county in my metro that I don't visit at least once or twice a year is Lapeer County. All other counties are either on the way to somewhere or have a large city that I visit every so often.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nah not really, unless I go south to see the family...


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Well if you include all of South-East Queensland as part of the Brisbane Metropolitan Area, then yeah, I go up to Brisbane every now and again. Probably once or twice a month. I go down the Tweed every couple of months. I barely ever go up near the Sunshine Coast and even then, I've only actually gone specifically to the Sunshine Coast. Usually travelling through.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> No. *Hong Kong*'s metropolitan area does not include the Pearl River Delta. While there is a lot of business and leisure travel between Hong Kong and Guangdong province, the metropolitan areas are clearly defined and separated between the mainland and Hong Kong under the 'One Country Two Systems' doctrine adopted after the handover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that HK and Macau are S.A.R. But the population density around The Pearl River region is high.


----------



## ChicagoSkyline (Feb 24, 2005)

^^^
That area is getting dense! Like a golden triangle, just like the metro area of chicago with milwaukee to the north and gary to the south east!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^^
> That area is getting dense! Like a golden triangle, just like the metro area of chicago with milwaukee to the north and gary to the south east!


The Pearl River Delta is already dense with a population of around 30 million


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

I live in a small city called Tjoerring (or Tjørring in danish) witch is a suburb of Herning witch is the biggest city in my metro area. I visit Herning allmost everyday. Herning city centre is only 6 km from my house


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I personally don't travel often from London to the metropolitan area. On most occasions, I either travel to Gatwick Airport south of the city, or Bluewater Mall south-east of the city.

I had some secondary school classmates who commuted to school from Kent though.


----------



## pedang (Dec 3, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur Metropolitan Area*


كوالا لمڤور - 吉隆坡

Kuala Lumpur is one of the three Federal Territories (Wilayah persekutuan is the malay term for federal territory), and is an enclave within the state of Selangor is a state in central peninsular) 












*Zoom in..*


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

Traffic is very heavy throughout not within this entire Metro, but also between several Metro Areas in Northern California. Commerce, Jobs and Housing are all extremely intertwined in the 100-mile radius around Downtown San Francisco.

I travel to The City, The Inner Bay Core as well as to far flung exurbs and neighboring metro areas all the time. San Jose and Santa Rosa are the 2 areas that I dont really travel to that much

Traffic between The Bay Metro and Sacramento(80 Freeway), Stockton(580 Freeway) and Monterey(101 Freeway) can be very bad at our fringes even though they are major freeways


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

The Preston Metro Area consists fully of the boroughs of Preston, South Ribble and Chorley... as well as much of Wyre, Fylde and Ribble Valley.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Metro Manila is almost as large as Singapore. It's squeezed between Bahia de Manila (Manila Bay) and Laguna de Bay. I frequently go to different parts of the Metro when visiting relatives, sightseeing, etc. From my home in Quezon City, usually I go to Makati or San Juan. Sometimes it takes 15 minutes getting there. Though in most cases, half an hour at least.


----------

